# Hi



## LoveNot (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello! I’m new here as of yesterday I look forward to being able to post and maybe get some advise! This looks like a very informative site


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, look forward to reading your posts on the forums!


----------

